# Bonjour



## tom2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all

I thought I should start a thread in here first.
I'm picking up my new TT in two weeks time - I can't wait!

I'm just about to put my current car (Cooper S) up for sale. It was a great car, very fun to drive. But time for a change.
I hope to get lots of info from this site, as I have done already.

1st thing to do will be get some photos up on here :mrgreen:

Cheers
Tom


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## tom2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi welcome to the forum.


Thanks DAZTTC. I see you have an upper strut brace - that was probably one of the best mods I did to my S


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tom2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Welcome to the forum


Cheers Jammy


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

tom2009 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi welcome to the forum.
> ...


Its the OME i just sprayed it red. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## tom2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Thanks - can you direct me to any pics of the badge you get for your car when you join?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Tom wlcome to the forum 

Why dont you bring your new car for a blast down to France 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## tom2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Hi Tom wlcome to the forum
> 
> Why dont you bring your new car for a blast down to France 8)


If I've run it in by then, that could be good - thanks


----------



## tom2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

malstt said:


> Welcome to the forum. 8)


Cheers - nice TT you've got there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

